# Insurance Refund



## Darlofan

Just read that Admiral are refunding everybody £25 per car insured with them in light of reduced driving we're all doing. 
Nice gesture, wonder if others will follow.


----------



## Steveom2

Darlofan said:


> Just read that Admiral are refunding everybody £25 per car insured with them in light of reduced driving we're all doing.
> Nice gesture, wonder if others will follow.


They all should,I bet the claims have never been so low


----------



## Andy from Sandy

If you are a two car household it might be better to SORN one and cancel insurance for a refund.

Apparently 1 month based on the average policy price.


----------



## Steveom2

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you are a two car household it might be better to SORN one and cancel insurance for a refund.
> 
> Apparently 1 month based on the average policy price.


You can't really cancel your second car as it still should have at least theft cover


----------



## James_R

I've got 3 cars on a multicar policy with admiral so thats £75 coming back.

Nice gesture.
Pity the DVLA can't credit us for the road tax were getting no value from.

I know I could SORN the cars, but its just a ball ache if you need to get somewhere in an emergency.


----------



## Y25dps

James_R said:


> I've got 3 cars on a multicar policy with admiral so thats £75 coming back.
> 
> Nice gesture.
> Pity the DVLA can't credit us for the road tax were getting no value from.
> 
> I know I could SORN the cars, but its just a ball ache if you need to get somewhere in an emergency.


Correct, dvla don't give us much lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat

James_R said:


> .......I know I could SORN the cars, but its just a ball ache if you need to get somewhere in an emergency.


And, as long as you have somewhere off road to keep the SORN'd vehicle.
Many of us don't


----------



## Andyblue

Would be nice as said, if others followed suit and did the same :thumb:


----------



## c87reed

I have a multi-car policy with Elephant which came in at £450 for the policy. The £25 back for each of the vehicles on the policy is a nice saving.


----------



## uruk hai

My Father's with Admiral so he's appreciative of the gesture !

I'll be interested to see if Adrian Flux do anything, who knows the renewal may end up resting on it given the competition in the market


----------



## J306TD

I'm with Chris Knott. Would be nice to have that back

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3

Aviva are going to be giving a fixed refund to people as well. Probably a similar amount.


----------



## Shiny

I read somewhere last week that this will cost Admiral something like £17.5m. Fair play to them.

We've seen some really positive action from various Insurers (on the commercial side) with changes to unoccupancy terms, extended cover, changes in cover (e.g. SDP only for taxis, courier & food delivery cover options etc), instalment payment holidays etc.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just got my renewal through, £60 up on last year, I called them and very calmly pointed out that the first line of their letter thanked me for being with them for 20 years, I then asked if they would really like to thank me for being so loyal, I am now paying £40 less than I was paying a year ago. Remember, just be polite, if you don't ask nicely the answer will always be no. :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

The automatic increase in policy price has been going on since forever. It has been the subject of parliamentary debate how loyal customers have been fleeced over the years.

The erk is the insistence of most companies to adopt an auto renewal for all the BS they can muster.


----------



## Sicskate

I'm an insurance estimator, we've lost 90% of business over the last 6weeks due to lack of claims. 

I guarantee it'll rocket up as soon as the country opens up again!! 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

